# Custom bbq pits



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

CUSTOM BBQ PITS FROM BACKYARD PITS TO TRAILER MOUNTED SMOKERS ALL HEAVY DUTY WE USE 1/4 IN MATERIAL AND 3/8 WE ALSO BUILD OUR TRAILERS TO FIT THE SMOKER GIVE US A CALL ASK FOR JOE OR KENNY AT 281-507-1090 YOU CAN ALSO EMAIL [email protected] .OUR BACKYARD PIT SIZES ARE 18X 36 WITH FIREBOXES UP TO 24 IN. THE TRAILER MOUNTED SMOKERS ANY SIZE UP TO 30 IN. X 8' WE DO HAVE THE BEST PRICES .


----------



## bh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

nice pits and I know it has been asked on here befor but please include prices and also get a website so people that are interested in buying pits like me can see all the ones you have to offer and can view prices and pics


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

*you are correct*



bh96 said:


> nice pits and I know it has been asked on here befor but please include prices and also get a website so people that are interested in buying pits like me can see all the ones you have to offer and can view prices and pics


x2


----------



## Conrad D (Jul 29, 2009)

Can you contact me at your earliest convenience cause I want one before june if possible. Thank you -Conrad


----------



## procare500 (Oct 25, 2006)

*pit price*

do you have a price of these pit and how about a web page ??


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

here's a classified ad of his with a couple prices:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=408121

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=406321


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe and his crew make a great customised pit. I purchased my pit from them last year and it cooks great. Great job, well built!!!! My BBQ pit is last 2 pics


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

Law Dog said:


> Joe and his crew make a great customised pit. I purchased my pit from them last year and it cooks great. Great job, well built!!!! My BBQ pit is last 2 pics


So how much was your pit and what are the dimensions?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

How much for the pit in the last 2 pictures?


----------



## Joey-79 (May 15, 2011)

*Can you message me a price on the last the pits?*

How much for the pits in the last two pictures?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*I want one!*

I want a larger version of the one in the last 2 pics. Main section to be 5' long. Can you price that out?

[email protected]


----------

